# 3x2 Vertinugs?



## Nugachino (Nov 13, 2017)

Wassup Rollers!

I finished up a grow not that long ago. And now my space is sitting vacant. Normally I'd have planted a new bean/s weeks ago. So that the next round can begin asap.

However. I've only been using about 2/3 of the floor space I've got. And figured while the box is dormant. I may as well take out that middle wall. Then I thought- if I'm doing that. Could I also try a V-SCRoG?

The box is 50cm (D) x 94cm (W) x 115cm (H). The lights are a DIY Vero 29C, 3500k kit. With 200W (182W actual), 1400mA driver. I don't do hydro. Just super soil. And compost teas.

As for beans to go in it. I've only got one lot where I know what they are. Pineapple Chunk by Barney's farm. The other 20+ beans are from baggies I've had. And I've got a few of those with 2 beans or more from the same batch. 

Any hints, tips or ideas the knowledgeable folks of RIU can bestow upon me? 

Here's the box 

Cheers for any constructive input in advance.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 15, 2017)

No one has any tips? Like distances from walls. Or way to make frames/ mount mesh?

Okay then. 

Well. Anyways. I took out that middle wall because I was going to anyway. So... yeah. I've got more room to play now. I just need to get shit moved around and hung back up.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 16, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> No one has any tips? Like distances from walls. Or way to make frames/ mount mesh?
> 
> Okay then.
> 
> ...


Check out my sig, for a 5 plant vertical on screens.
GR


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 16, 2017)

Cheers gr865


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2017)

You should tag people in. I don't check this forum much anymore.

A bit of lawn fencing for a screen. Grow your plant up, top it at about 2/3 of the full available height.

Limit side branches to 6 or less. Top those side branches when they get near the edges of the working surface.

Flip immediately upon getting the main branches in place, the plant will stretch to fill things in unless it's a heavy indica.

Hope that helps, I'll sub up to keep an eye on things!


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 5, 2017)

Don't know if this still counts as a vert. Its more a flatlander hybrid USCRoG. 

I don't really know who to tag in for this grow style.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 5, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Don't know if this still counts as a vert. Its more a flatlander hybrid USCRoG. View attachment 4053416
> 
> I don't really know who to tag in for this grow style.


Not a vertical grow anymore. Might be easier to grow with- and it might not lol

Have you figured out how to work on the back of the grow, considering the lack of overhead space?


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 5, 2017)

.... I think I may have derped on that one. But the mesh has larger holes now. And I can reach certain points. If not. Then I'll have learned something else.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 5, 2017)

I haven't planted anything yet. But I can still make a different mesh.


----------



## meetjoeblow (Dec 17, 2017)

Nugachino said:


> Don't know if this still counts as a vert. Its more a flatlander hybrid USCRoG. View attachment 4053416
> 
> I don't really know who to tag in for this grow style.


 If I'm not mistaken that's called a stadium scrog. You don't really have enough space for a vert, bit its cool though.. And ive always done my screens with tomato netting from Wal-Mart. They're like $5. Its basically like a volley ball net. And I use twine and the hooks with the screw on the end to add tension. The small amount of give the nets have helps wen stems get strong and rigid


----------

